# Rental in Capetown



## tolk (Jun 19, 2010)

Im eventually planning to relocate to Capetown. What/where can I expect to live on about $1000 american $ mo,. I cant seem to make my way through all tthe tourist ads. Know anyone I can talk to? Would need lease, furnished, secure, near/on beach, ect.

thanks for everyoone's wonderful support


Susi


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

tolk said:


> Im eventually planning to relocate to Capetown. What/where can I expect to live on about $1000 american $ mo,. I cant seem to make my way through all tthe tourist ads. Know anyone I can talk to? Would need lease, furnished, secure, near/on beach, ect.
> 
> thanks for everyoone's wonderful support
> 
> ...


 tolk, I suggest you google rental agencies in Cape Town. What do you mean by living on $1k? If this is for 1 person I'm sure it can be done, all depending on and subject to the standard of living you desire. 

If you live in the Helderberg area, Strand, Gordons Bay or Somerset West you will be able to rent a unfurnished 2 bedroom flat for less than R3000 per month in a vey reasonable neighbourhood. If you wish to live in Cape Town CBD or Sea Point area, you will pay about that amount plus for a humble bachelors flat.


----------



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

gumtree.co.za is a good place to start.. good luck!


----------

